

The Arsenic Paper is out, along with eight critiques - tokenadult
http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2011/06/05/the-arsenic-paper-is-out-along-with-eight-critiques/

======
tokenadult
"It’s extremely unusual for a paper to be delayed this long, and then to
appear simultaneously with its critiques. Usually the paper is published and
then the critiques (with a response by the authors of the original paper)
appear in the journal a few months later."

Indeed. The paper claiming to find a life form on earth with arsenic
incorporated in its DNA molecules made an extraordinary claim, and received
extraordinary treatment from the press. But it hasn't been backed up by the
extraordinary evidence necessary for believing an extraordinary claim.

